# New PC Config



## Carbon (Sep 23, 2010)

1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems  are capable of doing that)
A: HC Gaming, Image Processing(PS,Flash), Audio Processing(Ableton,FL Studio)

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:  Yes

3. What is  your MAX budget?
A: 45k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Nopes

5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
A: Win 7 + Ubuntu

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:  1 TB

7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:  No need for monitor. Have Samsung 2033SW.

8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?  (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the  highest)
A: 7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an assembler? 
A: Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: 2 Weeks

11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Hmm

12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Floppy , Monitor, UPS

13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Bengaluru only.

14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A: Please comment on the Undecided parts.... I'm looking for dual monitor  setup.. does HAWK support it ?  MSI has got all solid caps... what about  others...?

I will not buy all these at one go... will buy in two batches...will have atleast 2 weeks gap...
*

UN-DECIDED
AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k*
AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 8.9k

*MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.5k*
Biostar HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.7k 

*MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k*
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.5k
Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k
Asus M4A87TD-EVO @ 6k

*Cooler Master HAF 922 @ 6.6k*
Cooler Master 690 Black Edition @ 5.3k

*Razer Arctosa @ 2.4k*
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k

*CONFIRMED*
*GSKILL Ripjaws Series 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH @ 6.2k
Razer DeathAdder @ 2.3k
Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha Control Edition @ 1.1k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.5k

*


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 23, 2010)

From the components you've listed, I assume you do not have a real budget constraint. But I would need to know what you are going to use the PC for. For some serious gaming and this kind of budget, 5770 is an underpowered graphics card. I'd suggest you go for GTX460 or HD 5850.

But for a more complete and accurate suggestion, I'd say you fill the PC build questionnaire template and post it here. The questionnaire is a sticky thread in this section.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> From the components you've listed, I assume you do not have a real budget constraint. But I would need to know what you are going to use the PC for. For some serious gaming and this kind of budget, 5770 is an underpowered graphics card. I'd suggest you go for GTX460 or HD 5850.
> 
> But for a more complete and accurate suggestion, I'd say you fill the PC build questionnaire template and post it here. The questionnaire is a sticky thread in this section.



I'd rather stick to ATi cards... moreover HD 5850 is over my budget... or else i should cut down on mouse/KB/cabby/Sound card...
I sacrificed NZXT Phantom for that extra 2k and chose 5770 instead of 5750...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 23, 2010)

you still did not tell the purpose of the PC and why you need a dual monitor setup


----------



## Carbon (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> you still did not tell the purpose of the PC and why you need a dual monitor setup



I have written in the 1st post...


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you sure you need a dedicated sound card? Which speakers do you have. And have a look at cooler master elite 430 cabinet


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

Core i5 760 2.8GHz @ 9.8k
MSI P55-GD45 @ 7k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k
Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 12.7k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.1k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k

Total - 43.9k


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 23, 2010)

@Carbon, get Phenom II X6 1055T + 880G based board from MSI/Gigabyte (that offers USB3.0 & Sata 6Gbps) + GTX460 1Gb + 4Gb DDR3 1333/1600Mhz ram. get VX450 & a suitable cabby to sum up. the apps you mentioned (sadly you named none of them) should take advantage of 6 cores so stick to the Phenom II X6. also GTX460 1Gb will offer CUDA (not sure if the audio apps use CUDA).


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @Carbon, get Phenom II X6 1055T + 880G based board from MSI/Gigabyte (that offers USB3.0 & Sata 6Gbps) + GTX460 1Gb + 4Gb DDR3 1333/1600Mhz ram. get VX450 & a suitable cabby to sum up. the apps you mentioned (sadly you named none of them) should take advantage of 6 cores so stick to the Phenom II X6. also GTX460 1Gb will offer CUDA (not sure if the audio apps use CUDA).



Geforece 4XX series comes with enhanced audio support over HDMI, including bit-streaming support for Dolby True HD and DTS-HD Master Audio over  HDMI.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 24, 2010)

sam i think he needs to build the rig primarily for gaming.
but i dont understand what does he mean by *HC* gaming.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 24, 2010)

Might be a typo. It may be HD *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## Carbon (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks guys... thanks for all the suggestions...

btw...I meant Hard Core Gaming....

@Cybertronic - Sound Card... yeah... i need a dedicated sound card... I use ableton,FL Studio... i will get the speakers along with the card... currently using 2.1...

@Jaskanwar - I would rather stick with AMD...

@Sam - Well... i use CS5 Suite, Maya... and i dont think they will use 6 cores... or even games for that matter... 4 would suffice for me... and again... i'll take an ATi card... and yeah... CUDA is used by the apps....

i would go with a card having dual  DVI/HDMI output... preferably ATi... i have gone from 5750 to 5770... i guess i'll buy the non Hawk version...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 25, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k
Zotac GeForce GTX465 1GB DDR-5 @ 12.2K
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.6K
Cooler Master 690 normal @ 4.5K
Corsair XMS 3 1333 4.6K
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Corsair TX650 @ 6.2k  

Rest is all up to u !!

Dont bother about the processor as when u game @ higher resolution the GPU is responsible for handling .


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

Carbon said:


> *
> UN-DECIDED
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k*
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 8.9k
> ...



Yup, you really look like a HC gamer from the looks of the KB, Mouse, Pad even the dual monitor setup. But dude, to enjoy HC gaming you would surely need a robust graphix card, atleast a GTX460 for now. HD5770 would surely fail to deliver you proper gaming FPS at highest settings for highly coded games, that again on a dual monitor setup.
Again as you said your applications use CUDA, GTX460 should be your choice.
So, better skimp on the cabby and the RAM a little and go for a better graphix solution. Put those awesome Razer stuffs to good use man .

Think about: CM 690II Plus instead of CM690 black (~5.1k)
Corsair 2x2GB @1333Mhz CL9 (~5k) / 1600Mhz CL9 (similar)

And i5 760 is anyday better than AMD x4/x6 series for gaming (Tom's Hardware)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 26, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k
> *Zotac GeForce GTX465 1GB DDR-5 @ 12.2K
> *MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.6K
> Cooler Master 690 normal @ 4.5K
> ...



GTX465 is a very hot card...it needs to be avoided. even gtx460 performs close to it and even beats that in some games...



Carbon said:


> Thanks guys... thanks for all the suggestions...
> 
> btw...I meant Hard Core Gaming....
> 
> ...



its your wish. 955be is also a good choice. also cuda is not provided by ati cards. you need an nvidia card. gtx460 is what you need.

and  +1 for death knight.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys... based on your inputs i've decided to go with the Zotac GTX 460 ( 768 or 1024 MB)... proccy will be either 965/955 BE... rest all remains the same... undecided about he cabby.... what abt the mobby guys..? i heard msi has better build quality...? what are the major differences between them ?

Are GSkill CL7/6 RAM's available in Bengaluru ?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 1, 2010)

One suggestion from my side: if you are going for Phenom II X4 955, then you can reduce price by going for 1333 MHz Value Ram series rather than Corsair High Speed 1600 MHz RAm. It will be available within 4.6k.
AMD processor's DDR3 Memory controller is not as fast as Intel one, and they can only take benefit of 1600 MHz memory in O.C. mode, but not as good as Intel ones. So a 1600 MHz Ram won't give you much performance difference.

If you really want high performance, then look for low latency rams from Corsair, rather than high speed memory.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 1, 2010)

Cilus said:


> One suggestion from my side: if you are going for Phenom II X4 955, then you can reduce price by going for 1333 MHz Value Ram series rather than Corsair High Speed 1600 MHz RAm. It will be available within 4.6k.
> AMD processor's DDR3 Memory controller is not as fast as Intel one, and they can only take benefit of 1600 MHz memory in O.C. mode, but not as good as Intel ones. So a 1600 MHz Ram won't give you much performance difference.
> 
> If you really want high performance, then look for low latency rams from Corsair, rather than high speed memory.



yep... i'm not going to buy 1600 MHz modules... getting the CL7 1333 sticks of GSkill....


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 6, 2010)

@ carbon : Hey ! Saw your post! I stay in mangalore and was planning to get my pc assembled in Bangalore. Can you tell me the shop you are purchasing/ordering items from? will be a great help! Thanks in advance


----------



## pegasus (Oct 8, 2010)

i5 760 vs X4 965 BE
Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

i5 760
ASUS P7P55D-E
GTX460/HD5770

Cilus- Corsair 1600Mhz kit costs approx Rs.4.6K below.
CORSAIR CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB


----------



## Carbon (Oct 9, 2010)

.--=pro[X]YCON=--.;1286735 said:
			
		

> @ carbon : Hey ! Saw your post! I stay in mangalore and was planning to get my pc assembled in Bangalore. Can you tell me the shop you are purchasing/ordering items from? will be a great help! Thanks in advance




Hi, i'm planning to buy by this month end... will let you know after i figure out who's having all the peripherals and can assemble it perfectly...


----------



## Carbon (Dec 6, 2010)

*[CONFIRMED]* 
GSKILL Ripjaws Series 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH @ 6.2k
Razer DeathAdder @ 2.3k
Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha Control Edition @ 1.1k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.5k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.4k
Cooler Master HAF 922 @ 6.6k


*[NOT DECIDED]*
Mobo
Proccy
Graphy 

was planning to buy X4 965/880 GMA/GTX 460 combo... but now with new proccy/Mobo/graphy about to get released, i'm in a fix...

my budget is 25k for the big three... what do you guys advise... should i wait... if yes, then for how many months ?


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 7, 2010)

well intel proccies launch next month or so but availability in india will take its time and amd bulldozer is some months off, if you wait for for the new launches you are a fair few months from buying ur pc, i myself am waiting for bulldozer launch to get my new rig, wish time machines really existed  .......


----------



## Carbon (Jan 28, 2011)

*[CONFIRMED]*
GSkill Ripjaws-X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXM  - 4k 
Seagate 1 TB Internal - 2.7k	
CM HAF 922 - 6.4k
Corsair VX 550 - 5k 

*[WILL_USE_EXISTING_FOR_NOW]*
TVS Gold - 1.4k
Razer Death Adder - 2.3k
Razer Goliathus - 1k

*[NOT-CONFIRMED]*
Intel Sandy Bridge 2500K - 12k 
ASUS P8P67 Pro/Sabertooth - 11.5 k/12.5k
HIS HD 6850 - 11k

my budget is 40k excluding Graphy...
hows the config guys... any suggestions... will get by Feb end...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

If you aren't going to OC then why the 2500K? Get 2400 for 9.5k
ASUS P8P67 Pro > Sabertooth P67 (IMO)
GSkill Ripjaws X 4GB kit is for 2.9k


----------



## d3p (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are still planning of buying a 5770, then just let me know, i have got one, just 5 months old & planning to sell it off by 6-7k. I too stay in b'lore. But the prices what ever or whoever have given you is not just correct.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2011)

^^ look at SMC's prices. they are accurate.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2011)

25k for gfx card,proccy and mobo will lead u for 2 options

get a good proccy and medium performer gfx card
or
get a medium performer proccy and better performer gfx card

I'll suggest u to go for 1st option with mobo compatible for multi gpu setup
so that u can Xfire/SLI in future


----------



## Carbon (Jan 31, 2011)

I am inclined towards the 2500k... can anyone confirm the prices of P8P67 Pro(12k) and Sabertooth(donno)...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

Pro @ 13k
Sabertooth @ 14k
i5 2500k @ 11.25

How are you buying a GPU in remaining 1k??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2011)

actually ASUS P8P67 @ 10.5k is more than sufficient. those costlier ones will give you some useless new features and no performance gains!!

and another thing 2500k is not needed at all as ishu mentioned. you wont oc.!! i5 2400 @ 9.5k performs better than i7 950 and this is more than sufficient.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2011)

still very low budget left for a decent gfx card


----------



## Carbon (Feb 1, 2011)

Guys... read my last but one post... total funds available in my treasury is 40k... not including graphy... was planning to buy it next month... now with the moby issues... guess will have to wait for another 3 months... 

@Jas... i might overclock 2 yrs down the line... so that's why i mentioned 2500k...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Carbon
Sandybridge is having problems with their motherboards. So you either have to wait a little (maybe upto 3months) or you'll have to go with older gen CPUs.

The problem is something to do with SATA2 ports. You can use SATA3 ports but waiting will be better.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ It won't be that long. Max until late march or early april, we can see revision B chipsets. Intel will fix the existing boards that were sold. Here is quote from our forum member *Mukherjee* : *"Went to MD Comp today. Had a talk with Mr.Pradeep and the Intel Kolkata guy,Arif. He confirmed that all P/H 67 sales have been stopped and not to buy till new stocks come. That will be in late March or April. Maybe the new PCH will be known as Revision B "*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

I was saying one week but others were saying 3 months so I thought I would say 3months.

Anyway, acc to anandtech, Intel says that revised mobos will arrive by the end of Feb.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2011)

will start shipping in end of february. so for shopkeepers to have it in stock, take it to be March 2nd-3rd week. may get late also but should be in march.


----------



## Carbon (Feb 3, 2011)

so wait for 2 months.... hmm...

guys... one more query... when will z68 come out.. and what will be the prices... ?


----------



## Carbon (Apr 29, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500  
*10.5k*

G.Skill Ripjaws X 4GB         
*2.5k*

Seagate 1TB 7200.12		
*2.7k*

Corsair VX 450			
*3.5k*

Razer Cyclosa  Bundle		
*2k*

NZXT Tempest EVO		
*5.5k*

Monitor 				
*EXISTING*

Speaker				
*EXISTING*

UPS					
*EXISTING*

DVD Writer				
*EXISTING*
*Motherboard* 
either P8H67-M EVO or P8H67-M PRO (must have an IDE connector)
and is the additional bucks on EVO worth spending ?

*Corsair SSD 60 GB*

Is this fine ?  i dont install more than 1 game at a time and will be using XP SP3 only.

Please advise guys.Will be visiting SP Road tomorrow


----------



## Supernatural (Apr 29, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Are you sure you need a dedicated sound card? Which speakers do you have. And have a look at cooler master elite 430 cabinet



Agree
430 is A very good cab that can adjust long graphic cards
But if you are applying SLI or crossfire, the thermals are going high
Otherwise it is a good cab around 2-3k


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2011)

OP,
what are the costs of the two mobos.


----------



## Carbon (Apr 29, 2011)

@Supernatural... i can spend up to 6k on a cabinet
@Saswat23... around 8k... i guess... it doesnt matter as i can go upto 10k... lower the better...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2011)

* Cabinet: CM 690II Advanced -- 5.2k
* Motherboard: Asus P8H67-M EVO -- 8k

Asus P8H67-M EVO has many good options like EPU switch, GPU Booster, comes with a 2*USB-2.0 + eSATA Module and moreover 2*PCIe Slots and a PCI slot too.

So, u can easily SLi and X-Fire on this mobo.

So, u can easily SLi and X-Fire on this mobo.


----------



## Supernatural (May 1, 2011)

Carbon said:


> Thanks guys... based on your inputs i've decided to go with the Zotac GTX 460 ( 768 or 1024 MB)... proccy will be either 965/955 BE... rest all remains the same... undecided about he cabby.... what abt the mobby guys..? i heard msi has better build quality...? what are the major differences between them ?
> 
> Are GSkill CL7/6 RAM's available in Bengaluru ?



Check in Iterials or formerly called Binary World
I got my whole stuff from there
Here check it
Where to buy Laptops Computers and Components @ All India Lowest Prices @ iTerials (formerly Binary World)



Carbon said:


> @Supernatural... i can spend up to 6k on a cabinet
> @Saswat23... around 8k... i guess... it doesnt matter as i can go upto 10k... lower the better...



I was just suggesting 430 - with good design 
Check in their website
I duuno whether you like or not, my friend.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 1, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500                 10.5k
Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2            5.2K
G.Skill Ripjaws X 4GB              2.5k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12             2.7k
Corsair VX 450	                  3.5k
Razer Cyclosa Bundle	            2k
Cooler Master Elite 430	          2.5k
MSI HD 5770 HAWK                7.5k


----------

